

BloomJoin: Fast asymmetric Hadoop joins using Bloom Filters and Cascading - bpodgursky
http://blog.liveramp.com/2013/04/03/bloomjoin-bloomfilter-cogroup/

======
carterschonwald
For a nice exposition on how to do some really neat distributed joins that
make even more interesting use of hashing / bloom filters, this exposition by
Edward Kmett is a nice read: <http://comonad.com/reader/2008/linear-bloom-
filters/>

------
gesman
The title scares me...

~~~
bpodgursky
Heh, too many buzzwords? I was trying to think of a simpler title, but didn't
make too much progress...

